# Uplink Activity for the week of 5-07-8......



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 05-07-2008 14:01:59 TO 05-07-2008 14:03:04 ET*


```
[SIZE='2']
[B] 18 ADD(S)[/B]

 ADD   574 FPCHN MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE

 ADD  5796 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5797 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5798 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  7664  KBDF{BROWNSVILLE, TX} MPEG2 SD Tp 29 Spot 17 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  8385  KUVM{DEWALT, TX} MPEG2 SD Tp 12 Spot 16 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  8417  KODF{BRITTON, TX}  MPEG4 SD Tp 1 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 26

 ADD  8417  KODF{BRITTON, TX} MPEG2 SD Tp 29 Spot 21 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 26

 ADD  9040  KHDF{LAS VEGAS, NV} MPEG2 SD Tp 12 Spot 38 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9433  DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9433  DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9434 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9434 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD 14507 KHBS2 EEPG Tp 23 Spot 20 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD 14508 KHOG1 EEPG Tp 23 Spot 20 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD 14510 KHOG2 EEPG Tp 23 Spot 20 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD 19207 SPKHT DATA Tp 15 EchoStar 1 148w 

 ADD 19208 LIFAP DATA Tp 15 EchoStar 1 148w 

[B] 20 CHANGE(S)[/B]

CHNG   464 SPORT MPEG2 SD Tp 2 EchoStar 8 110w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO   464 SPORT MPEG2 SD Tp 2 EchoStar 8 110w [B][COLOR='Teal']AT100?[/COLOR][/B]

CHNG   577   PFC MPEG2 SD Tp 20 Anik-F3 118.7w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE
  TO   577   PFC MPEG2 SD Tp 20 Anik-F3 118.7w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   713  VIVA MPEG2 SD Tp 1 Anik-F3 118.7w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR]
  TO   713  VIVA MPEG2 SD Tp 1 Anik-F3 118.7w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   714  NBN4 MPEG2 SD Tp 1 Anik-F3 118.7w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR]
  TO   714  NBN4 MPEG2 SD Tp 1 Anik-F3 118.7w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   719 STARC MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR]
  TO   719 STARC MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   721 STARM MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR]
  TO   721 STARM MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   729 CHNLV MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR]
  TO   729 CHNLV MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   773 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 22 Anik-F3 118.7w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE
  TO   773 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 22 Anik-F3 118.7w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   782 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR]
  TO   782 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 8 EchoStar 3 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   782 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 1 148w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR]
  TO   782 IQRAA MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 1 148w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   903 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE
  TO   903 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 31 EchoStar 3 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG   903 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE
  TO   903 AAGTV MPEG2 SD Tp 7 Anik-F3 118.7w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] PREV

CHNG  5150  WMTW MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 8
  TO  5150  WMTW{POLAND SPRING, ME} MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE HD MAP 8

CHNG  5151  WGME MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 13
  TO  5151  WGME{PORTLAND, ME} MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE HD MAP 13

CHNG  5152  WCSH MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 6
  TO  5152  WCSH{PORTLAND, ME} MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE HD MAP 6

CHNG  5180  WTNH MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 8
  TO  5180  WTNH{NEW HAVEN, CT} MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE HD MAP 8

CHNG  5181  WFSB MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 3
  TO  5181  WFSB{HARTFORD, CT} MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE HD MAP 3

CHNG  5182  WVIT MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE HD MAP 30
  TO  5182  WVIT{NEW BRITAIN, CT} MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE HD MAP 30

CHNG  9400 RSRCH  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  9400 RSRCH  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AT100?[/COLOR][/B] HIDE

CHNG  9401  HITN  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  9401  HITN  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AT100?[/COLOR][/B] HIDE

[B] 39 DELETE(S)[/B]

 DEL  5455  MT65 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  5456  MT66 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6801   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6818   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6819   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6820   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6821   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6822   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6823   UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6824   UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6825   UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6826   UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6827   UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6828   UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6829   UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6830   UP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6831   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6832   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6833   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6834   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 Spot 15 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6835   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6836   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6837   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6838   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6839   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6840   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6841   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6842   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6843   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6844   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6845   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6846   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6847   UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6848   UP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6856  UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6857  UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6858  UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6860  UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  6861  UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

[B] 45 MOVE(S) (May include other changes as well.)[/B]

MOVE  5416 FOXSW MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5416 FOXSW MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5420  FOXS MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5420  FOXS MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5427 FOXCN MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5427 FOXCN MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5429 CSNCH MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5429 CSNCH MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5430  FOXD MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5430  FOXD MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5431   STO MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5431   STO MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5436  FOXN MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5436  FOXN MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5437 SPSOU MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5437 SPSOU MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  6800   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 14 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6800   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6802   UP2 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 11 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6802   UP2 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6803   UP3 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 12 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6803   UP3 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6804   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6804   UP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6805   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 5 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6805   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6806   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 17 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6806   UP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6807  UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 Spot 19 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6807  UP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6809   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 11 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6809   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 17 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6810   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 12 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6810   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 19 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6811   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 12 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6811   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6813   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 15 Spot 12 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6813   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 23 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6814   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 1 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6814   UP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6815   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6815   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 27 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6816   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6816   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 29 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  6817   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 9 Spot 13 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  6817   UP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 31 EchoStar 72.7w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE  7041  WJET MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 9 121w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP 24
  TO  7041  WJET MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP 24

MOVE  7047  WQLN MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 9 121w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP 54
  TO  7047  WQLN MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP 54

MOVE  7195  KSIN MPEG2 SD Tp 23 AMC 15 105w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP2 27
  TO  7195  KSIN MPEG2 SD Tp 2 AMC 15 105w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP2 27

MOVE  7196  KXNE MPEG2 SD Tp 23 AMC 15 105w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP2 19
  TO  7196  KXNE MPEG2 SD Tp 2 AMC 15 105w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP2 19

MOVE  7210  WAOW MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 9 121w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP2 9
  TO  7210  WAOW MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP2 9

MOVE  7216  WHRM MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 9 121w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP2 20
  TO  7216  WHRM MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP2 20

MOVE  7319  WQCW MPEG2 SD Tp 18 AMC 15 105w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP 30
  TO  7319  WQCW MPEG2 SD Tp 2 AMC 15 105w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP 30

MOVE  7321  WPBY MPEG2 SD Tp 18 AMC 15 105w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP 33
  TO  7321  WPBY MPEG2 SD Tp 2 AMC 15 105w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP 33

MOVE  7325  WPBO MPEG2 SD Tp 18 AMC 15 105w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP 42
  TO  7325  WPBO MPEG2 SD Tp 2 AMC 15 105w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP 42

MOVE  7770  WLNE MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 9 121w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP2 6
  TO  7770  WLNE MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP2 6

MOVE  7775  WLWC MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 9 121w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP2 28
  TO  7775  WLWC MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP2 28

MOVE  7776  WSBE MPEG2 SD Tp 14 EchoStar 9 121w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP2 36
  TO  7776  WSBE MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP2 36

MOVE  7860  KSWO MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 9 121w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP2 7
  TO  7860  KSWO MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP2 7

MOVE  7865  KKTM MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 9 121w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP2 11
  TO  7865  KKTM MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP2 11

MOVE  7929  WVAW MPEG2 SD Tp 7 AMC 15 105w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP 16
  TO  7929  WVAW MPEG2 SD Tp 2 AMC 15 105w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP 16

MOVE  7933  WHTJ MPEG2 SD Tp 7 AMC 15 105w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] HIDE MAP 41
  TO  7933  WHTJ MPEG2 SD Tp 2 AMC 15 105w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B] HIDE MAP 41

MOVE 14295 WPRI2 EEPG Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO 14295 WPRI2 EEPG Tp 11 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14589 WNAC2 EEPG Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO 14589 WNAC2 EEPG Tp 11 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 14844 WJAR2 EEPG Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO 14844 WJAR2 EEPG Tp 11 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 15126 WPRI3 EEPG Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO 15126 WPRI3 EEPG Tp 11 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 15243 WLNE2 EEPG Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO 15243 WLNE2 EEPG Tp 11 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

MOVE 15244 WSBE2 EEPG Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO 15244 WSBE2 EEPG Tp 11 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

[B] 10 NAME CHANGE(S) (May include other changes as well.)[/B]

CHNG  9463  TEMP MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  9463  TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG  9463  TEMP MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  9463  TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG  9475 WORLD MPEG4 HD Tp 24 Rainbow 1 61.5w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR]
  TO  9475  VMOV MPEG4 HD Tp 24 Rainbow 1 61.5w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B]

CHNG  9475 WORLD MPEG4 HD Tp 22 EchoStar 5 129w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR]
  TO  9475  VMOV MPEG4 HD Tp 22 EchoStar 5 129w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B]

CHNG  9484  TEMP MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  9484  TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG  9484  TEMP MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  9484  TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG  9492  TEMP MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  9492 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG  9492  TEMP MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  9492 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG  9494  TEMP MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  9494 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

CHNG  9494  TEMP MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  9494 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

TRANSPONDER CHANGES

CHANGE Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w ,QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6
    TO Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

CHANGE Tp 1 EchoStar 72.7w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3
    TO Tp 1 EchoStar 72.7w ,QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 3 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 5 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 7 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 9 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 11 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 13 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 15 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 17 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 19 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 21 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 23 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 25 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 27 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 29 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 31 EchoStar 72.7w QPSK SR 20000 FEC 5/6

 132 CHANGE(S) 5076 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM
[/SIZE]
```


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Are all those Rainbow delete's on the 61.5 the VOOM channels going bye-bye?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> ADD 9433 DISE MPEG4 HD
> ADD 9434 ABCFM MPEG4 HD
> 
> CHNG 9463 TEMP TO 9463 TOON MPEG4 HD
> ...


Ooooh, NAMED channels!

Portland ME and Hew Haven CT HD locals available. (More happy people?)



EXTACAMO said:


> Are all those Rainbow delete's on the 61.5 the VOOM channels going bye-bye?


Those were uplink test channels ... not Voom related.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Why Toon Disney before Disney Channel ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Toon Disney HD
Bravo HD
ESPN News HD

Cartoon Network (TOON) HD???

All unavailable.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

space86 said:


> Why Toon Disney before Disney Channel ?


Both are there.


----------



## swissy (Oct 26, 2007)

If I read it right, it looks like FOXD (Fox Sports Detroit HD) is on 61.5. I believe this is currently on 129. When the 61.5 locals in GR, MI are available, hopefully FOXD is available on 61.5. I have a little trouble at times with that signal.


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

James Long said:


> Ooooh, NAMED channels!
> 
> Portland ME and Hew Haven CT HD locals available. (More happy people?)
> 
> Those were uplink test channels ... not Voom related.


I would be happy with Bangor MAINE..Any news on that any where??


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lamp525 said:


> I would be happy with Bangor MAINE..Any news on that any where??


As Bangor ranks 152 out of 210, I would suggest that you not hold your breath. It will happen, but there are many markets that serve larger populations.


----------



## mr_mark_taylor (Nov 20, 2005)

lamp525 said:


> I would be happy with Bangor MAINE..Any news on that any where??


i don't even think all the network affils are in HD.....WABI (CBS) is, WFVX (the low power Fox station) has an HD feed on the Time Warner system in Bangor, other than that, whos in HD?


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

Virtual77w 77W TP 01 ConUS beam changed FEC from 2/3 to 5/6
Virtual77w 77W TP 01 ConUS beam changed modulation scheme from 8PSK to QPSK
Virtual77w 77W TP 01 ConUS beam changed symbol rate from 21500 MSPS to 20000 MSPS

the rporots say virutal in 77 west
Channel Moves:
6800 - UP4 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 09 Area 4 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 03 ConUS beam (NA)
6802 - UP2 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 03 Area 1 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 05 ConUS beam (NA)
6803 - UP3 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 01 Area 2 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 07 ConUS beam (NA)
6804 - UP7 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 15 Area 6 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 09 ConUS beam (NA)
6805 - UP4 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 05 Area 3 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 11 ConUS beam (NA)
6806 - UP8 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 07 Area 7 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 13 ConUS beam (NA)
6807 - UP10 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 13 Area 9 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 15 ConUS beam (NA)
6809 - UP4 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 01 Area 1 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 17 ConUS beam (NA)
6810 - UP4 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 03 Area 2 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 19 ConUS beam (NA)
6811 - UP4 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 07 Area 2 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 21 ConUS beam (NA)
6813 - UP4 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 15 Area 2 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 23 ConUS beam (NA)
6814 - UP4 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 01 Area 3 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 25 ConUS beam (NA)
6815 - UP5 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 03 Area 3 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 27 ConUS beam (NA)
6816 - UP5 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 07 Area 3 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 29 ConUS beam (NA)
6817 - UP5 moved from Echostar12 61.5 TP 09 Area 3 beam to Virtual77w 77W TP 31 ConUS beam (NA)


i scan with my fortec emrcury 2 and no chanegs reflected 
friend with captive work chek and neither


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Perhaps you should notice the word "Virtual".
Also you are cross-posting between forums. 
Neither one of those receivers can report DiSH Network table content.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 05-07-2008 16:47:00 TO 05-07-2008 16:48:04 ET*


```
[SIZE='2']
[B] 2 CHANGE(S)[/B]

CHNG   560 NBATV MPEG2 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 8 110w [COLOR='Teal']AT200?[/COLOR] PREV FTA
  TO   560 NBATV MPEG2 SD Tp 1 EchoStar 8 110w [B][COLOR='Teal']AT200?[/COLOR][/B]

CHNG   812   MH1 MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w [COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR] PREV
  TO   812   MH1 MPEG2 SD Tp 24 Anik-F3 118.7w [B][COLOR='Teal']AVAIL[/COLOR][/B]

 2 CHANGE(S) 5076 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM
[/SIZE]
```


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

I have D*, but a friend at work has Dish and he will be very happy!! :biggrin: So if I read that right Portland Maine has WMTW ABCHD ch8, WGME CBSHD ch13 and WCSH NBCHD ch6 on spot beam 9 on sat 61.5. He will be very happy after the bad news of AMC-14. Also does uplink activity mean they are active now?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Is DISE the Disney-East Coast feed?


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

DISE is the east feed


----------



## jej826 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have ABC,CBS,NBC but not FOX as of right now,in the Hartford New Haven Ct area.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

twistedT said:


> I have D*, but a friend at work has Dish and he will be very happy!! :biggrin: So if I read that right Portland Maine has WMTW ABCHD ch8, WGME CBSHD ch13 and WCSH NBCHD ch6 on spot beam 9 on sat 61.5. He will be very happy after the bad news of AMC-14. Also does uplink activity mean they are active now?


It means that Dish has cleared a channel spot for the new channel and might be testing it. Only the guys who get the uplink reports can tell us whether or not Dish is actually broadcasting images/sound to a channel not yet available to subscribers.

Typically, when something is uplinked, it usually means that the channel is coming soon but there have been plenty of examples of some channels staying uplinked for months and not being turned on or being uplinked and then made available to subscribers months later.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Wow! Good scoop for Dish subs! ABC Family HD on Dish Network BEFORE DirecTV (perhaps)?? Wow!!!


----------



## spaceghostinME (Aug 20, 2006)

mr_mark_taylor said:


> i don't even think all the network affils are in HD.....WABI (CBS) is, WFVX (the low power Fox station) has an HD feed on the Time Warner system in Bangor, other than that, whos in HD?


Actually, they all are...well 2 (NBC), 5 (CBS), 7(ABC), and 12(PBS) are all available in HD OTA anyway. As you mentioned, WFVX does have the HD feed over Time Warner. The only thing missing is the CW, which I don't think is in HD locally, unless its the same deal as WFVX. But, you know, its the CW...


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

spaceghostinME said:


> Actually, they all are...well 2 (NBC), 5 (CBS), 7(ABC), and 12(PBS) are all available in HD OTA anyway. As you mentioned, WFVX does have the HD feed over Time Warner. The only thing missing is the CW, which I don't think is in HD locally, unless its the same deal as WFVX. But, you know, its the CW...


thank you


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

twistedT said:


> I have D*, but a friend at work has Dish and he will be very happy!! :biggrin: So if I read that right Portland Maine has WMTW ABCHD ch8, WGME CBSHD ch13 and WCSH NBCHD ch6 on spot beam 9 on sat 61.5. He will be very happy after the bad news of AMC-14. Also does uplink activity mean they are active now?


Toward the end pf the line on those 3 channels you will see AVAIL.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

77 west news very soobn mayeb inj 2 weaks ve alt eh ems woudl have an oder or su mexicains


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

harsh said:


> As Bangor ranks 152 out of 210, I would suggest that you not hold your breath. It will happen, but there are many markets that serve larger populations.


Is there a chart somewhere that tells your number for your local market?


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Dicx said:


> Is there a chart somewhere that tells your number for your local market?


DMA Market List

It's also available on the main DBSTalk.com page, on the left side, as the "DMA Listing" link under the "Information Pages" banner.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

Yes My town is 48th DMA and E* has not got the HD channels up yet but D* has. I'm still with E* though. OTA is good enough until E* gets them.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

> MOVE 7860 KSWO MPEG2 SD Tp 9 EchoStar 9 121w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 7
> TO 7860 KSWO MPEG2 SD Tp 13 EchoStar 9 121w AVAIL HIDE MAP2 7


I wonder if there's any relation between this adjustment and the currently uplinked status of the HD channels in the Lawton, OK/Wichita Falls, TX market.

KSWO-TV in Lawton, OK is in the process of being bought by another company. Rumors are floating around that Cox may be fixing to buy out Lawton Cablevision as well.

E* has been providing local channels in this market for at least the last couple or so years. AFAIK, D* still isn't even offering SD locals for the Wichita Falls/Lawton market.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Bobby H said:


> I wonder if there's any relation between this adjustment and the currently uplinked status of the HD channels in the Lawton, OK/Wichita Falls, TX market.


No. None. This has to do with Dish clearing out 105° and 121° of all DBS services. The change is basically Dish putting a slate up telling subscribers "if you want this channel, call us for a repoint.
This channel is already available at 129°.

See ya
Tony


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> It means that Dish has cleared a channel spot for the new channel and might be testing it. Only the guys who get the uplink reports can tell us whether or not Dish is actually broadcasting images/sound to a channel not yet available to subscribers.
> 
> Typically, when something is uplinked, it usually means that the channel is coming soon but there have been plenty of examples of some channels staying uplinked for months and not being turned on or being uplinked and then made available to subscribers months later.


according to an expert uplink analyst, cartoon hd,toon disney hd,disney hd,espnews hd,bravo hd,abc family hd are all showing video feeds. we might have these available as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

Donp said:


> Yes My town is 48th DMA and E* has not got the HD channels up yet but D* has. I'm still with E* though. OTA is good enough until E* gets them.


And I'm at 50, and my HD locals were uplinked the same day as my install last week, but they are not live yet. And I'm debating if I should get and hook up an OTA antenna... but I just know that if I do, the HDs will go live the next day... but if I don't it'll probably take months for them to go live, if at all.

What to do, what to do... :whatdidid


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

ShapeShifter said:


> And I'm at 50, and my HD locals were uplinked the same day as my install last week, but they are not live yet. And I'm debating if I should get and hook up an OTA antenna... but I just know that if I do, the HDs will go live the next day... but if I don't it'll probably take months for them to go live, if at all.
> 
> What to do, what to do... :whatdidid


If you are reasonably close to the towers, then a $19.99 cheapy VHF/UHF antenna from Radio Shack or Best Buy should work until E* fires up your locals. If Murphy decides to pop his ugly lil head up, save the box and return the following week.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

jefbal99 said:


> If you are reasonably close to the towers, then a $19.99 cheapy VHF/UHF antenna from Radio Shack or Best Buy should work until E* fires up your locals. If Murphy decides to pop his ugly lil head up, save the box and return the following week.


Yeah, I thought about that (and that's what the installer suggested!) but it just sounds so sleazy...

But it would work. I temporarily moved the UHF remote antenna to the OTA input, and got most of the channels (although a couple were marginal on signal strength.)

I'm just about ready to try a coathanger!


----------



## jake14mw (Oct 5, 2007)

Interesting that Dish has HD ABC for Hartford, but DirecTV, who has had some of the HD locals for Hartford for a long time, still does not have it.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

ShapeShifter said:


> And I'm at 50, and my HD locals were uplinked the same day as my install last week, but they are not live yet. And I'm debating if I should get and hook up an OTA antenna... but I just know that if I do, the HDs will go live the next day... but if I don't it'll probably take months for them to go live, if at all.
> 
> What to do, what to do... :whatdidid


Get the OTA antenna, even when you do get HD locals you will need the OTA to allow three HD recordings at one time becasue the OTA tuner is seperate.


----------



## spdmonkey (Feb 5, 2006)

I have used an OTA antenna for years now and with the current receivers its so seamless I won't change. I'm in the #32 DMA and have pretty much given up hope that we'll ever have HD feeds thru Dish in Columbus OH. I have the distant network feeds for my RV and can see whats on in the guide there. I just flip the input.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

ShapeShifter said:


> And I'm at 50, and my HD locals were uplinked the same day as my install last week, but they are not live yet. And I'm debating if I should get and hook up an OTA antenna... but I just know that if I do, the HDs will go live the next day... but if I don't it'll probably take months for them to go live, if at all.
> 
> What to do, what to do... :whatdidid


A local antenna can come in handy for those time when you want to record 2 shows while watching another.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ShapeShifter said:


> And I'm at 50, and my HD locals were uplinked the same day as my install last week, but they are not live yet. And I'm debating if I should get and hook up an OTA antenna... but I just know that if I do, the HDs will go live the next day... but if I don't it'll probably take months for them to go live, if at all.
> 
> What to do, what to do... :whatdidid


If you can get OTA, by all means get it. I am so envious of those who do because at times there seems to be serious problems when one or the other is unwatchable, and in many areas you don't get all the available HD stations.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

HobbyTalk said:


> A local antenna can come in handy for those time when you want to record 2 shows while watching another.


Ok, ok, UNCLE! You've all convinced me! :beatdeadhorse:

I'll get an OTA antenna, hook it up, and keep it! (But I'm still going to watch this and the subsequent uplink threads until my HD locals get turned on.)


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

ShapeShifter said:


> DMA Market List
> 
> It's also available on the main DBSTalk.com page, on the left side, as the "DMA Listing" link under the "Information Pages" banner.


Thank you so much, that helped a lot.

BTW, Johnstown/Altoona, #99


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 05-08-2008 18:21:59 TO 05-08-2008 18:23:04 ET*


```
[SIZE='2']
[B] 69 DELETE(S)[/B]

 DEL   100  HOME UNKNOWN Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL

 DEL   140  ESPN  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   142 ESNWS  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   143 ESPCL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   144 ESPN2  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   148 ESPNU  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   200   CNN  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   214   TWC  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   444   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   445   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   446   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   447   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   448   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   449   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   450   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   451   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   452   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   453   ALT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   454 SPORT  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   517   PPV  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL   518   PPV  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5409 CSNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5410 ALTUD MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5411 PRIME MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5414 FOXRM MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5415 FOXAZ MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5417  FOXW MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5418 FOXMW MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5419 CSNBA MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5424 CSNMA MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5425 FOXOH MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5426 FOXNW MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5428 FOXPT MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5781 HDRSN MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5782 HDRSN MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5783 HDRSN MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5800  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5801  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5802  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5803  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5804  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5805  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5806  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5807  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5808  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5809  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5810  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5811  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5812  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5813  SKDL  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5814 EPSK1  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  5815 EPSK2  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9400 RSRCH  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w [COLOR='Teal']AT100?[/COLOR] HIDE

 DEL  9401  HITN  MPEG4 SD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w [COLOR='Teal']AT100?[/COLOR] HIDE

 DEL  9419   A&E MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9420   TNT MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9421 HDTHR MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9422 HDNET MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9423 HDNMV MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9424  ESPN MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9427 UNIHD MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9429 NTGEO MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9456   HBO MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL  9460 SHO-E MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

 DEL 19000   CSA UNKNOWN Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w 

 DEL 19007   VOD UNKNOWN Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w 

 DEL 19030 CNNAP UNKNOWN Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL

 DEL 19067 ESPNI UNKNOWN Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w 

 DEL 19075 TWCAP UNKNOWN Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w 

TRANSPONDER CHANGES

DELETE Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

DELETE Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

 69 CHANGE(S) 5007 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM
[/SIZE]
```



----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hmmmm ... so much for the Eastern system ...

It is a shame to see the RSNHDs go without becoming active.
And two transponders freed up?


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

James Long said:


> Hmmmm ... so much for the Eastern system ...


At first I was scared when I saw all the deletes on 61.5. But it looks like most of them are channels that are duplicated on 110 or 119, and even a couple (like NTGEO HD) are duplicated on a different transponder on 61.5. So maybe not much is really going away?

Sounds like they have been re-arranging things, and have now cleared up a bunch of space on 61.5. I wonder what's going to go in that free space now?


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

ShapeShifter said:


> Sounds like they have been re-arranging things, and have now cleared up a bunch of space on 61.5. I wonder what's going to go in that free space now?


Any chance that someone has already done the math on how much MPEG4 HD space is now available on 61.5?

EDIT: on second thought, I bet 129 would come into play and the lower of the two satellites would become the gauge as to how much room is left. It is difficult for the midwest and west to see 61.5 and the east have problems with 129.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

James Long said:


> Ooooh, NAMED channels!
> 
> Portland ME and Hew Haven CT HD locals available. (More happy people?)


Yes, very. And a pleasant suprise with it coming earlier than the latest report (June) even though the initial HD notice was for April. I'll take the happy medium.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Schizm said:


> the east have problems with 129.


And south Texas as well (where my RSNHD resides).


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

harsh said:


> As Bangor ranks 152 out of 210, I would suggest that you not hold your breath. It will happen, but there are many markets that serve larger populations.


I have always suspected it is not the population of the area; but the population of Dish subs?


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

so are they going to get rid off all the 9000 duplicate channels?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It is more than likely that all of these deletes are a result of some technical glitch with them being in the system. It does not seem like a space creating move. Once they have a solution to the problem, the channels likely will be back in much the same grouping.

There were reports of receiver lockups when trying to tune RSRCH or HITN(the only 2 channels which were available in this mix).

As far as EA is concerned, it matters not that the channels are also on 110 or 119 as 110 and 119 are not part of EA, but the current scenario seems to call for them to coexist in the system flawlessly. That is a tremendous technical nitemare to accomplish.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

0pusX said:


> so are they going to get rid off all the 9000 duplicate channels?


Not sure which 9000 channels you are referring to as duplicates, but for the most part the 9000s are not duplicates, but are the original channels. Think EA as a separate MPEG4 service, but not completely separate. MPEG4 HD locals being amongst the shared channels.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

*UPLINK ACTIVITY: SAMPLE TAKEN 05-09-2008 18:47:00 TO 05-09-2008 18:48:04 ET*


```
[SIZE='2']
[B] 76 ADD(S)[/B]

 ADD   374  TMP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD   374  TMP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD   376  TMP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD   376  TMP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD   385  TMP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD   385  TMP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD   394  TMP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD   394  TMP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5309 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5309 BRAVO MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5335  TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5335  TOON MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5339  DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5339  DISE MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5340 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5340 ESNWS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5341  TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5341  TDIS MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5342 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 25 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5342 ABCFM MPEG4 HD Tp 11 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5366  TMP1 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5366  TMP1 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5367  TMP2 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5367  TMP2 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5368  TMP3 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5368  TMP3 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5369  TMP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5369  TMP4 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5370  TMP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5370  TMP5 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5371  TMP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5371  TMP6 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5372  TMP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5372  TMP7 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5373  TMP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5373  TMP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5374  TMP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5374  TMP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5375 TMP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5375 TMP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5376 TMP11 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5376 TMP11 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5377 TMP12 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5377 TMP12 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5378 TMP13 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5378 TMP13 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5379 TMP14 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5379 TMP14 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5380 TMP15 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5380 TMP15 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5381 TMP16 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  5381 TMP16 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9437  TMP1 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9437  TMP1 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9438  TMP2 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9438  TMP2 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9439  TMP3 MPEG4 HD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9439  TMP3 MPEG4 HD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9440  TMP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9440  TMP8 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9441  TMP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9441  TMP9 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9442 TMP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9442 TMP10 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9443 TMP11 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9443 TMP11 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9444 TMP12 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9444 TMP12 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9445 TMP13 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9445 TMP13 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9446 TMP14 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9446 TMP14 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9447 TMP15 MPEG4 HD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9447 TMP15 MPEG4 HD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9448 TMP16 MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 ADD  9448 TMP16 MPEG4 HD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w UNAVAIL HIDE

[B] 2 DELETE(S)[/B]

 DEL  5797 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

 DEL  5798 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

[B] 9 MOVE(S) (May include other changes as well.)[/B]

MOVE  5416 FOXSW MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5416 FOXSW MPEG4 HD Tp 30 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5420  FOXS MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5420  FOXS MPEG4 HD Tp 30 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5427 FOXCN MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5427 FOXCN MPEG4 HD Tp 30 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5429 CSNCH MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5429 CSNCH MPEG4 HD Tp 30 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5430  FOXD MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5430  FOXD MPEG4 HD Tp 30 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5431   STO MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5431   STO MPEG4 HD Tp 30 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5436  FOXN MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5436  FOXN MPEG4 HD Tp 30 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5437 SPSOU MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90
  TO  5437 SPSOU MPEG4 HD Tp 30 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE MAP 90

MOVE  5796 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 16 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE
  TO  5796 HDSKD MPEG4 HD Tp 30 EchoStar 3 61.5w UNAVAIL HIDE

TRANSPONDER CHANGES

   ADD Tp 21 Rainbow 1 61.5w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

   ADD Tp 32 EchoStar 3 61.5w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

CHANGE Tp 3 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3
    TO Tp 3 Spot 16 Rainbow 1 61.5w ,8PSK SR 21500 FEC 5/6

   ADD Tp 3 EchoStar 5 129w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

   ADD Tp 7 EchoStar 5 129w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

   ADD Tp 13 EchoStar 5 129w 8PSK SR 21500 FEC 2/3

 87 CHANGE(S) 5081 CHANNELS IN THE SYSTEM
[/SIZE]
```


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They are back.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> They are back.


They are much different though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

True ... I didn't look close enough. Paired channels including putting the six "test" HD channels in Dish Latino. But a whole lot of testing going on.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Channels rumored to be on these TMP channels include:
Travel Channel, TWC, CNBC, MGM, Mojo, Smithsonian, WFN (gotta have the fish), Bio, HMC and Showtime2.

Six more channels unknown yet.

See ya
Tony


----------



## springdale_sam (Jan 14, 2006)

I was just wondering when is that channel khog2 going to be available it is going to be cw.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

springdale_sam said:


> I was just wondering when is that channel khog2 going to be available it is going to be cw.


If you are referring to:
ADD 14508 KHOG1 EEPG Tp 23 Spot 20 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

ADD 14510 KHOG2 EEPG Tp 23 Spot 20 EchoStar 10 110w UNAVAIL HIDE

--------

These "channels" are not real channels. They are Electronic Program Guide services for the program guide of High Definition receivers with built-in over the air tuners. Up until these channels were uplinked the EPG on the receiver would say "Digital Service". Now it has programming information and makes it very easy to set your DVR or other timers.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> Channels rumored to be on these TMP channels include:
> Travel Channel, TWC, CNBC, MGM, Mojo, Smithsonian, WFN (gotta have the fish), Bio, HMC and Showtime2.
> 
> Six more channels unknown yet.
> ...


Before the most recent rumors and recent uplink name changes... I believe one of the rumors had mention of Tennis channel in HD. Any possibilities one of the "six unknowns" might be that?

Of course rumors being what they are, none of this may mean anything... and we can't watch until we can watch... but there appears to be quite an interesting slate of channels in the works.

Also interesting is I remember when some of us used to say Dish had bandwidth but we didn't know why no HD additions for a while... some folks were determined to stick with a "no more room" mantra... if these uplink changes are of any merit with the rumor mill it would seem those original guesses of around 20-25 channels of HD bandwidth many of us were calculating last year are going to pan out as correct guesses.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is always a possibility.

Yes, plenty of room for new HD. Temp channels 1-16 uplinked, six already waiting in the wings ... if they activated them all we could have 22 new HD channels. 66 total national HD channels, even discounting/removing Voom that's 51 national HD channels. Not bad.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Cinemax West HD and 5-Star Max HD were spotted up there too now. That leaves 4 unknows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> Cinemax West HD and 5-Star Max HD were spotted up there too now. That leaves 4 unknows.


Hmmm... I wonder if that means they might also launch some of the other StarzHD channels or maybe another HBO or something as well?

I have mixed feelings about that... On the one hand, more HD is more HD... on the other, premium HD only goes to folks subscribing to premiums... and I don't always subscribe to premiums... so I'd rather see other national HD before premium HD.

That said, I can't think of a whole lot of existing national HD that actually is in HD that we are really missing at the moment.


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

HDMe said:


> I have mixed feelings about that... On the one hand, more HD is more HD... on the other, premium HD only goes to folks subscribing to premiums... and I don't always subscribe to premiums... so I'd rather see other national HD before premium HD.


And I'm sure it goes the other way, as well: those subscribing to premium channels would probably rather have those extra-cost channels be HD before the others, especially for the ones they to which they do subscribe!

But I'm in your boat: since I don't subscribe to the preminums, I'd much rather they concentrate on my HD locals and the national HD feeds.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I subscribe to all the movie channels and I pretty much feel the same way you guys do. I know how to use my DVR and have a backlog of programs at all times. With VERY, VERY rare occasion, anything showing on any of the sister channels will be on the main channel within a few days. So I consider this duplication of programming and really don't see the need (yet).

See ya
Tony


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I know everyone has there favorites, I got mine with Sci-Fi, but out of the "new 6", only Bravo has any interest for me. 
Regarding the movie duplication - HBO Signature, Showtime Showcase and Starz Cinema are the only ones that regularly show movies that didn't make it on the main channel, so naturally those would be my choice to come on as HD channels. I know, but I can dream can't I?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TNGTony said:


> I subscribe to all the movie channels and I pretty much feel the same way you guys do. I know how to use my DVR and have a backlog of programs at all times. With VERY, VERY rare occasion, anything showing on any of the sister channels will be on the main channel within a few days. So I consider this duplication of programming and really don't see the need (yet).


The duplication was at least part of my thought process... The East-West feeds, for instance. Before DVRs there was more of a need for this... but given the extra bandwidth necessary I would hate to see HBO West (as an example) picked up instead of a channel that carries unique content.

There are some unique channels in the premium suites... but across the HBO/MAX 26 channel suite there is also lots of duplication. Maybe Dish will be able to pick up the ones that have unique stuff and not the entire suite until they have more space to cover things?

But like I also said, I can't think of a whole lot of other national HD right now that is "compelling" beyond the ones already rumored to be in the testing uplinks... so I can't complain too much.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

HDMe said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if that means they might also launch some of the other StarzHD channels or maybe another HBO or something as well?
> 
> I have mixed feelings about that... On the one hand, more HD is more HD... on the other, premium HD only goes to folks subscribing to premiums... and I don't always subscribe to premiums... so I'd rather see other national HD before premium HD.
> 
> That said, I can't think of a whole lot of existing national HD that actually is in HD that we are really missing at the moment.


I agree since not everyone has premiums


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

All present and accounted for:

TMP1 (Reported as The Travel Channel HD)
TMP2 (Reported as The Weather Channel HD)
TMP3 (Reported as CNBC HD)
TMP4 (Reported as MGM HD)
TMP5 (Reported as Mojo HD)
TMP6 (Reported as Smithsonian HD)
TMP7 (Reported as World Fishing Network HD)
TMP8 (Reported as Cinemax West HD)
TMP9 (Reported as 5-Star Max HD)
TMP10 (Reported as The Tennis Channel HD)
TMP11 (Reported as Biography Channel HD)
TMP12 (Reported as Hallmark Movie Channel HD) 
TMP13 (Reported as Showtime 2 HD)
TMP14 (Reported as Showtime West)
TMP15 (Reported as WGN Superstation HD -- Not WGN 9 Chicago)
TMP16 (Reported as TMC East)

*REMEMBER THAT CONTENT MAY CHANGE AT ANY TIME FOR ANY REASON. THESE ARE TEMPORARY TEST CHANNELS AND MAY NEVER BE AVAILABLE TO SUBSCRIBERS.*
Information about these channels came from nearly a dozen individual e-mails and info from the other site each filling in a little piece of the puzzle.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wherever that info is coming from, I would hope it is not accurate with regards to MAX west and SHO west. Those would be wastes of bandwidth since they would be 3-hour delayed duplicates of channels Dish already carries.

Anyone who is up in arms over a Voom channel repeating should be against seeing east and west coast feeds when bandwidth is low. Adding these channels would offer zero additional programming choices to anyone.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

HDMe said:


> Wherever that info is coming from, I would hope it is not accurate with regards to MAX west and SHO west. Those would be wastes of bandwidth since they would be 3-hour delayed duplicates of channels Dish already carries.
> 
> Anyone who is up in arms over a Voom channel repeating should be against seeing east and west coast feeds when bandwidth is low. Adding these channels would offer zero additional programming choices to anyone.


I agree with you 100% but, there are more non dvr boxes out there than dvr boxes. Also most people don't know or care what bandwidth is, they just want the movies to start on time in their house.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jclewter79 said:


> I agree with you 100% but, there are more non dvr boxes out there than dvr boxes. Also most people don't know or care what bandwidth is, they just want the movies to start on time in their house.


I know that is true for SD receivers... but I wonder how many HD non-DVR receivers are on the west coast. Only west coast ViP non-DVR receiver customers would have any need for a west coast duplicated feed.

For the record, I'm all for giving them feeds in their time zone... but I bet if surveyed, even west coast customers would rather see a completely unique/new HD channel uplinked instead of a west coast feed for a channel they (at this point) have already adjusted to having in HD 3 hours off from their local time.


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

HDMe said:


> Wherever that info is coming from, I would hope it is not accurate with regards to MAX west and SHO west. Those would be wastes of bandwidth since they would be 3-hour delayed duplicates of channels Dish already carries.
> 
> Anyone who is up in arms over a Voom channel repeating should be against seeing east and west coast feeds when bandwidth is low. Adding these channels would offer zero additional programming choices to anyone.


I agree, however ,even with DVRs, I respect the feelings of the west coast folks who wouldnt see an HBO or Sho movie/offering during primetime w/o a west coast feed. A sat night premier comes on at 4pm-6pm for west coast folks...


----------



## gumball69 (May 30, 2007)

West Coast customers pay too. Providers shouldn't compromise service because of bandwidth issues. They should make adequate provisions for this.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

HDMe said:


> I know that is true for SD receivers... but I wonder how many HD non-DVR receivers are on the west coast. Only west coast ViP non-DVR receiver customers would have any need for a west coast duplicated feed.
> 
> For the record, I'm all for giving them feeds in their time zone... but I bet if surveyed, even west coast customers would rather see a completely unique/new HD channel uplinked instead of a west coast feed for a channel they (at this point) have already adjusted to having in HD 3 hours off from their local time.


Remember, I AGREE with you man, just saying that some people do not understand and do not want to understand. They just want primetime to start at 7pm just like everybody else. Personally I would love to catch everything earlier than everybody else.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gumball69 said:


> They should make adequate provisions for this.


Absent unlimited dollars and bandwidth, what would you have them do? It isn't like the movie channels don't show everything a number of times in their first run. With the plexes, if you miss it on one channel, there's a pretty good chance it will show up on another (assuming it isn't being pre-empted by another incarnation of _Conan_, _Nerds_ or _Police Academy_). How many opportunities does it take?

If you didn't catch _Stripes_ this week, it will probably be on next week.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

gumball69 said:


> West Coast customers pay too. Providers shouldn't compromise service because of bandwidth issues. They should make adequate provisions for this.


On what would you rather have them "compromise"?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have no issue with west coast HD being available ... even _if_ it prevented other national HD channels from appearing. That being said, I don't believe the west coast feeds, or even the alternate movie channels (such as 5*Max and ShowToo) are preventing others from appearing. At this point, that argument is over four of the *twenty-two* channels that are uplinked and not available.

There have been times where recording conflicts and not looking ahead has mean missing a program or watching it in SD off of a west feed. Yes, the west feeds are 100% repeats. Yes, the alternate channels show content that may be on the main feeds at some point in time. But that time isn't "now". Waiting for the next replay or juggling a recording schedule around when the show is on the one east feed shouldn't be required.

I just hope these channels are not there just as "show-n-tell" for the bright future of DISH HD.


----------

